# Name that breed part 2



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know that there was another thread on this but ive decided to make a new one!!! So here it goes!! This doe has two breeds in her!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Kiko, Pygmy


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yep you got it lol that was an easy one but enough to hopefully get this started! your turn Suzanne!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't have any interesting crosses, lol.

Here is one of my doelings from this year :


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Nigerian/Alpine? She looks just like my doe lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Alright this doe has 2 breeds


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nubian, Kiko


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Nope


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Anymore guesses?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

nubian nigerian


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes! She has just a tiny bit of Nigerian but it's still there!


----------

